# goldfish go without food?



## valkyrie (Jan 10, 2011)

I am new to the forum and new to having goldfish. I've only had them for about 6 months now. They are fancy goldfish so they are heated at 72 degrees. There are 4 small guppies in with them. They goldfish are still babies. I have to take a trip that will hopefully only be about 3 days but I don't know what to do about feeding them. I don't have anyone who can do it. Should I get one of those tetra slow release weekend feeder things for them? I know goldfish will constantly eat and I'm worried they will eat too much. There are 4 goldfish. Plus, does the tablet sink or float? If it floats I'm not sure they'll even know it's there. I always put the food under filter water fall so it goes down in the tank so they don't eat from surface and get swim bladder. I got some floating food a few weeks ago and they wouldn't eat it/ couldn't find it. I managed to show one of the fish where the food was and he ate but the others just kept searching for food at bottom. I also got them baby brine shrimp and it floated and I couldn't get them so see it was above them. It sat on the surface for 2 hours before I gave up and scooped them out. Would they eat from the feeder or would it float on top and go unnoticed? Thanks for the advice. I just don't want my babies to starve or start eating each other or something.


----------



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

They should be fine without food for three days, so I doubt that you need to worry about that. As for the slow release feeder, I wouldn't recommend it. I've heard mixed stories about them, and not just the tetra brand. They cloud the water, the fish won't eat them, the fish eat them too quickly, etc.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

It's not necessary to put anything in for the fish. Fish can live up to a week or more without food. I have had fancy goldies in my outdoor pond over the winter when they hibernate for the winter and they don't eat all winter.


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

As everyone said they will be fine for 3 days. Feed them when you leave and feed them when you get back. I've left mine on 3 day weekend trips and do this and they do just fine. If anything it's good because it helps clear up the tank a little bit.


----------

